# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  مرجع لا يقدر بثمن لمصممي جميع أنواع التروس والمحركات

## siiin

[CENTER][align=center]مرجع لا يقدر بثمن لمصممي جميع أنواع التروس والمحركات


هذا الكتاب الاليكترونى المنقح، طبعة موسعة تغطي الناحية النظرية، التصميم، الهندسة، وتصنيع جميع أنواع التروس ومحركات والعتاد. مرجع لا يقدر بثمن لمصممي، المنظرين، والطلاب، والمصنعين، الطبعة الثانية تشمل التقدم في نظرية والعتاد، وتصنيع العتاد، والمحاكاة الحاسوبية. ومن بين المواضيع الجديدة هي: هندسة جديدة لمضخات التروس و، والنهج تصميم جديد للقطارات والعتاد والعتاد شطبة محركات الأقراص؛ في اتباع نهج معزز لتحليل الإجهاد، وطرق جديدة للطحن والعتاد ، ونظرية جديدة على المحاكاة وتطبيقها.

Auteur : Faydor L. Litvin  Alfonso Fuentes  Edition : Cambridge University
  Pages:818 Format: pdf

حمل من هنا كتاب تصميم جميع أنواع التروس والمحركات[/align]

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووو كتيييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يعطيك العافية على المجهود

جار التنزيل

----------


## siiin

الله يسلمكم و يحفظكم شرفتنا زيارتكم الطيبة

----------

